
Analyzing My PR Data - tiffanyqi
https://engineering.mixpanel.com/2019/07/10/a-study-in-a-mixpanel-engineers-engineering-progress/
======
tiffanyqi
Context: I'm the creator of [https://hackernoon.com/a-college-students-
individual-analysi...](https://hackernoon.com/a-college-students-individual-
analysis-of-productivity-of-four-years-e51e5ec3af6) , and I did the same with
my Github PR Data for the past year.

Mixpanel version: [https://engineering.mixpanel.com/2019/07/10/a-study-in-a-
mix...](https://engineering.mixpanel.com/2019/07/10/a-study-in-a-mixpanel-
engineers-engineering-progress/)

Extended version with time analysis: [http://tiffanyqi.github.io/my-
projects/engineering-progress....](http://tiffanyqi.github.io/my-
projects/engineering-progress.html)

